# Any coheed and cambria fans out there?



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Been going a while but all their albums rock :thumb:


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Indeed, Claudio Sanchez's voice is pretty damn good, the almost girly high pitch singing. All the Pitch harmonics in the songs. And that fact that they are damn good!
Might have to stick some on now!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

good man :thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

yeaaaah! Well... I saw them once.

I was at Rock City with some friends for the Kerrang 09 awards (lol..)

they went to support Fightstar.

I caught hold of 'Feathers' by Coheed, and, loved it!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Was planning on seeing them live at the Sonisphere festival but they were late arriving so played at a different time so didn't get he chance. 

Very very talented band though. Total marmite though, either like them or hate them but if you get it, it's very clever music.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Not generally, but The Suffering is legendary 


S


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Not properly got into them yet, but I do like the songs I sometimes hear and did check them out at Reading a few years back.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

oh yes! f00king awesome stuff! cant wait for the new album with Chris Pennie drumming on it. woopwoop


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

oh my, new album? when?


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

no idea when its out, but it must be due.


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Yeah love them, didn't the original drummer leave though? Shame, he was freakin' sweet.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

delirium trigger live ftw


----------



## Bazza155 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendation, I love 'In Keeping Secrets of Silent Earth 3'.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

edthedrummer said:


> Yeah love them, didn't the original drummer leave though? Shame, he was freakin' sweet.


Dunno if he left or was pushed, but Chris Pennie is waaaaaay better! and BTW Taylor Hawkins of the Foos played on the last album 

check out Chris on Dillinger Escape Plans albums (not the newest one Ire Works though) the man is a machine.


----------

